# Plant IDs



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi, I was hoping someone here could help me identify the plants I have in my tank. Sorry if the pictures get too big... taken with my phone.














































THANKS!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's the same plant just differs in color based on high close it is to the surface right?
Looks like Rotala Colorata to me.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

I know one of them is colorata... just couldn't remember which but they're all up to the surface of the water (about 1-2" under the light). So the reds and the green ones I'm assuming are different species.


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Rotala of some sort


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

They are different species but not sure what rotala is what. The second picture and fourth picture are more narrow leaf rotala. 2nd picture with a red appearance but the 4th is more purple. The 1st 3rd and 5th may be the same.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The greener ones are likely rotala rotundifolia then.


----------

